# mk4 basic air lift xl fronts and tapered rears..Pic request



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

I ordered the manual kit from bagriders that has the airlift xl fronts and tapred rears. Does anyone have pics of their cars aired out with just the front frame notch..or basic installed no mods done yet..

Trying to get ideas of how it will sit out of the box. I plan on the notch and my swaybar is gone already as i am slammed on racelands now.

Would like a few pics of basic setups.

Do plan on cutting and welding the rear brackets at some point but want to get it all installed and kinks out of it.

Thanks guys....Also if anyone has pics of their front air line placement as the strut moves some....


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sway bar cut out and *no *notch. 10mm spacers front and 20mm spacers rear.

_MG_7474 by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

15" steelies.. it went down maybe another .25-.5 in in the front after trimming the subframe tabs..

tab trimming: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5446987-DIY-Low-done-Right










and with 17" wheels 205 tires


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

How much lift does this setup have? Any pics of all up? Don't see too many photos of this.. I wonder why.. :laugh:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

You will get about 4 fingers of fender gap in the front and way to much lift in the rear haha


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

How much air line anyone go through with manual paddle valve setups? Also how is the fit for the front struts with drilling 3 strut mount holes...?


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Also, how many people run 2 paddle valves vs 4 paddle valves....is it easier to air up and down on just front and back controls?....bags came today and just thinking all options through.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

how high you will go is limited by the rear shocks.. i wish mine went higher and were stiffer in the rear, i reused shocks from my coilovers because they were brand new

and this is how high they go 17x9 with 205/45 tires


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

im using stock shocks and i get rediculous lift in the rear, i would recomend 4 valves that way you can control each bag.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I would recommend 4 corner independant, best for handling and ride height adjustment

Fronts how low they go with zero trimming. frame notched on stock wheels, subframe tabs bent by themselves i presume haha.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Rears how high they go









Together low

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are shots of my mk4, XLs C-notch and sway removed. :thumbup:


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

^^^that is hot........Mechengg....what was done to your rear setup?

Im not sure how it will fit with my sawblades so rears may stay stock til adapters come in and see how arch sits on tire.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

2EZ4ME said:


> ^^^that is hot........Mechengg....what was done to your rear setup?
> 
> Im not sure how it will fit with my sawblades so rears may stay stock til adapters come in and see how arch sits on tire.


Thanks. My rear setup is absolutely nothing special. Put in the bags and dampers and go. Stock wheels, stock tires, 25mm adapters and it doesn't rub at all even when aired all the way down, the tires tuck in super nicely


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

just finished my air install tonight, and i did tt/.:R control arms and spindles no notch yet but pass side is resting at like 22.??? and drivers side is like .25 of an inch from laying on the ground


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Well i got main air install done... I need to finish permnament wiring and putting all interior back in as im just rocking driver seat to get to work . I will do frame notch and pretty sure my old bilstein rears need bumpstop cut...doesnt lay out in rear as some do out of box....

Sure ill have more leaks to find as well


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Diff have small leaks.....car sat outside in snow and 2 of the needles moved maybe 5 psi in a hour or so. Already fixed a few at tank........hope its not in gauges or in paddle valves.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup:im running stock rears no bump stops im around 22 in the rear firestones though and leave your car aired up over night and see if it holds


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Just aired it up and ill report back in am.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

yea leave it at like 60psi all around.. that way youll know if a side leaks and go from there with soapy water... luckly when i did my install i had no leaks i used pink teflon 1 wrap around the fittings idk if you used white or pink or whatever else. just trying to help:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Started with the paste and no luck and switched a white telfon...i sprayed spoaky water a few times and found some....ill double check tomorrow when i get back up in air.


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Left it for 7 hours and right front was down 30 psi and right rear was down like 15-18 psi.. tank was also down like 35 psi.......so looks like i got more issues to figure out.....


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you using valves or manual valves? Id start by bulling all your fittung in the tank clean them off remove everyrhing on the threads the use pink teflin tape wrap 1 time around smooth it by hand and tighten them again.. The leave it aired up again over night and see if you fitting on the bag leak:thumbup:


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Manual valves with analog gauges....may check back of gauges too.....gotta he kinda small leak... I have paste on a fewvstill and white on a few...gonna get pink and try again....how do the ptc's come apart? Maybe those by the tees and y at paddles......???


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

The ptc. Push on the outer circle it will release the air line but they really dont leak. Try just doing alk the fittings over again and see where you stand then.


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Sounds good..I appreciate it greatly for the help.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

No problem I hope I helped you out some:thumbup:


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Picked up some pink teflon and redid like 8 fittings.....had 2 small small leaks..barely bubbling from 2 gauges and just did all 4. Also removed bumpstop and is much better.

My pod is makin me mad but i have time for that later.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

your pod??? im lost


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

if you remove your front fender liners and bang the pintch weld flat above the tire youll go lower as well.:thumbup:


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Made a gauge pod but it came apart after removing it alot to fit lines and when i went to break a fitting loose it cracked off the base.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

ohh i made mine out of balsa wood and pcv pipe and 5 min epoxy to hold pcv to wood and used double sided tape to stay in the ashtry spot


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Same here. Lol..may have to do another one now.


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Leak update....left it from 830 last night to like 630 am and was down maybe 4 psi on front right only.......so close now.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats awesome man. Check the fittings at the bag


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Had several small ones at tank too....that held great over night too...the front must be small cuz i couldnt find a leak...gonna redo all bags with pink just to make sure..

Snow storm is over so pics soon.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

frame notch up front and my poke keeps me from going any lower in the rear, but i did that on purpose. have fun with yours :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pink teflon is the ****


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Heres a few dirty daily pics.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

You cut you bumbstops in the rear


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, had to replaced rear shocks so i cut bumpstop before i installed them last night... Went like another inch lower then the night time pics.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I havve firestones but same design as airlifts. What psi do you drive around at.. I drive 35-40 upfront rides on the axle lol and 55-60 in the rear


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Only drove it to work and back twice but little higher then normal with the fresh 11 inches of snow.....i do about 45 psi in rear and around 60 in front....but when its gone gonna go back down and learn my pressures.

Do you have my sides notched , seems like 35 psi is right about where my racelands were and it rode good besides big dips.. Im gonna notch pass side this week after a little rest.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Im on xls and have tt lca and spindles so my tierods arnt even close to hitting and I still ned a notch but it rides awesome at 40 except when the axle smaks the frame:laugh:


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

I usually ride at 35-40 in the front and 40 in the rear. Any lower than 35 in the front and I start rubbing axles. 

XL's in the front with sway disconnected, no notch and I think the tabs are bending themselves.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Im not even off my bumbstps in the rear at 35 psi I only have 2 inches of travel at 55-60 psi in th rear but I like it low but thats with firestones .


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Well it sat for 14 hours and all gauges stayed good. Comp didnt turn on but i dont have a gauge yet for that.


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Did some more work tonight....Frame notched the pass side and got it to lay subframe mounts on stock wheels.

























Its welded in but not great looking....lol


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Does cutting the top bracket down about 1/2-3/4 in and rewelding it help with the travel these dont have when trying to roll low?

Im not even down to what i was with racelands and bottoms out on bag ends....I figured cutting top bracket get me another 1/2-3/4 inch of travel at same ride height since bag would be more extended..

Anyone do anything else to help with this?? I want to roll lower when cruising around at times, i miss my raceland height for daily driving..


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i dont know about the non xl but i can roll super low now


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Got the rear down a touch more...
Cant wait to test fit a rover wheel here soon.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looking good boss:thumbup:


----------

